# Tổng Hợp Các Trung Tâm Tiếng Nhật Ở Sài Gòn



## bangbang7501 (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

*Thấy nhiều người tìm hiểu về việc học tiếng nhật mà còn phân vân các trung tâm nhật ngữ, mình viết bài này tổng hợp các trung tâm dạy tiếng nhật ở Sài Gòn (do mình sống ở sài gòn, hihi), hy vọng có thể giúp các bạn tham khảo và lựa chọn được nơi ưng ý* 

*1. Trường Sakura*
Sakura là trường Nhật ngữ thành lập lâu đời tại TP.HCM.
Học phí ở đây có thể xem là cao nhất so với những trường còn lại. Điểm mạnh của Sakura là giao tiếp, nhưng ngược lại kanji ở đây không được bài bản cho lắm.
Địa chỉ: 228 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, P.6, Q.3
Điện thoại: (08) 3932 0750

*2. Trường Hoa Lâm Nhân Văn*
Trường này khá mới tại Sài Gòn, thuộc Human Academy Nhật Bản, học theo tình huống nên cũng mạnh về giao tiếp giống Sakura nhưng có bổ trợ thêm về kanji theo cách học bằng hình ảnh. Học phí ngang ngửa sakura (cũng cao đấy )
Địa chỉ: 44 Trương Định, P.7, Q.3
Điện thoại: (08) 3932 6627

*3. Trường Đông Du*
Đông Du khá nổi tiếng ở Sài Gòn, vì nó cũng lâu đời rồi.
Thế mạnh của Đông Du là phần ngữ pháp và kanji rất chắc nhưng phản xạ nghe nói chưa được chú trọng lắm.
Về học phí thì được đánh giá rất phù hợp với sinh viên (khá rẻ) nhưng lớp học lại khá đông, nói chung bù qua sớt lại L-)
Trụ sở chính: 43D/46 Hồ Văn Huê, P.9, Q.Phú Nhuận
Điện thoại: (08) 3845 3742

*4. Trường Ngôn ngữ Sài Gòn*
Trường này ngoài dạy tiếng Nhật cho người Việt còn dạy tiếng Việt cho người nước ngoài nữa. 
Thông qua các hoạt động ngoại khóa, tạo điều kiện cho các học viên không chỉ học ngoại ngữ mà còn có thể tiếp xúc với nền văn hóa nước đó. 
Học phí ở mức trung bình nhưng cơ sở vật chất tại đây chưa được hoàn hảo lắm (khá chật).
Địa chỉ: 02 Trương Định, P.6, Q.3
Điện thoại: (08) 3933 0773

*5. Trường Nhật Ngữ Đông Kinh*
Trường này cũng thành lập lâu rồi, dạy cũng thiên về ghi chép nhiều nên phản xạ hay giao tiếp không tốt lắm.
Địa chỉ: 535 Nguyễn Tri Phương, P.8, Q.10
Điện thoại: (08) 3957 0747

*6. Trường Nhật Ngữ Murayama*
Trường Nhật ngữ Murayama là trường được sự hỗ trợ của Hội đồng phát triển hòa bình và hữu nghị Nhật Bản - Việt Nam. Hiện trường liên kết giảng dạy cho học sinh Trường THPT Lê Quý Đôn muốn chọn tiếng Nhật là ngoại ngữ 2.  
Địa chỉ: 110 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, P.6, Q.3
Điện thoại: (08) 6290 7538

*7. Hikari academy *
Trường Hikari cũng khá mới, trường này nhỏ thôi nên cách học và phương pháp giống như dạy thêm ngày xưa, chú trọng phần ghi viết là nhiều. So với mấy trường kia ở Trung tâm thành phố thì trường này hơi xa.
Địa chỉ : 36/7 đường Bình Giã, phường 13, quận Tân Bình
Điện thoại : (08) 3849 7870

*8. Đại học Khoa học Xã hội & Nhân văn TPHCM*
Là một trong những trung tâm Nhật ngữ hàng đầu tại TP.HCM. Trung tâm có đội ngũ giảng viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình đến từ khoa Đông Phương học của trường. Bên cạnh đó, trung tâm thường xuyên khai giảng các lớp Nhật ngữ ở các trình độ khác nhau để học viên dễ dàng lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên, theo mình thấy học luyện thi ở đây thì được chứ phản xạ cũng chưa tốt lắm.
Địa chỉ: 10 - 12 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, P.Bến Nghé, Q.1
Điện thoại: (08) 3829 3828

*Mình chỉ tổng hợp những trường mình biết thôi, mọi người có thể bổ sung thêm. Nhưng để học ngoại ngữ, mình nghĩ nên đặt ra mục tiêu và chọn nơi phù hợp, phải có sự kiên trì và cố gắng của bản thân nữa. *><><


----------



## yeuthuongquayve0102 (16 Tháng hai 2016)

trường thứ 2 có phải của Human bên Nhật ko, sao có chữ Hoa Lâm nữa đây


----------

